# more stupid, part 3



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Try posting a link to the photo, not the URL of the FLickr Page.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Did I miss part 1 and 2?


----------



## nachtwulf (May 9, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Did I miss part 1 and 2?


I made some earlier posts that had stupid in the title. I figured it would be fun to continue that.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Try posting a link to the photo, not the URL of the FLickr Page.


 Read and heed.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

nachtwulf said:


> I made some earlier posts that had stupid in the title. I figured it would be fun to continue that.


 Ok I gotcha.:thumbsup:


----------



## vinster888 (May 3, 2009)

ah,thats the old pull it then turn it maneuver. you didnt see that in the manual? :laughing:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

i found one of them under a concrete slab awile back.


----------

